# Best Two Page Spreads



## Reyes (Sep 9, 2012)

Post your favorite two page spreads. Please when you post do one per series and try to bring up shots of series people don't read.

fave sub chapter

fave sub chapter


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 9, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


>




Care to tell me where you got each of those from?

As for me, the first ones that comes to mind are

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's really completed by the fact that, on the the previous page he says he'll finish things in a two-page spread.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2012)

Mine:

From One Piece


From Samurai Deeper Kyo


Moar Samurai Deeper Kyo


I'll add some more later.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 9, 2012)

Buster Keel 

Btooom!

La Mosca

Sun Ken Rock


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Succubus (Sep 9, 2012)

this.

is.

my wallpaper.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 9, 2012)

Pretty much every spread from Berserk.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2012)

From Hellsing


Even Moar Samurai Deeper Kyo


From One Piece

*Spoiler*: __ 



Love that punch.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

more berserk


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going in alphabetical order.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 10, 2012)

Ch.93


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## blackbird (Sep 10, 2012)

While I resented the series as a whole, that spread was a shining beacon of divine light.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2012)

From Witch Hunter


From Witch Hunter


From One Piece


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 10, 2012)

Hajime No Ippo


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Vanƶ said:


> *Buster Keel *
> 
> *Btooom!*
> 
> ...


 I love all 3  yet to read La Mosca...

*Dark Air*


----------



## Stringer (Sep 10, 2012)

? Blade of the Immortal

? Blood and Steel

? Vagabond

? Shingeki no Kyojin

? Bouken Erekitetou

I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 10, 2012)

One piece
Sense Scan's reader
Damn this one is epic


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2012)

Best spread in the manga industry


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## MrCinos (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## lucid1 (Sep 12, 2012)

most of these aren't showing up


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Will add more later


----------



## Succubus (Sep 13, 2012)

Kubo is fuckin lazy


----------



## Lacie (Sep 13, 2012)

Please guys, try to mention the manga from which the pages are taken from as much as possible, because some are so effing gorgeous that I'm really tempted to read the whole manga.

Anyway:

*Soul Eater:*











*Deadman Wonderland:*











Moar later


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xell (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## James (Sep 16, 2012)

FMA

Chapter 55


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## VanzZz (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## VanzZz (Oct 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------

